# EPS Export <--> EPS Import



## Stefcore (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Mädels,

es ist einfach zum verzweifeln.
Ich will in Gottes Namen nur eine in Freehand 10 erstellte Vektorgraphik in Photoshop7 importiern...aber es klappt ums verrecken nicht!
Ich habe es über den EPS-Export in jeder erdenklichen Variante probiert und ich habe versucht es über die Zwischenablage zu regel aber...

no f**in' way!

Vielleicht bin ich jetzt zu faul es weiter zu probieren aber ich möchte wirklich keinem und vorallem nicht mir zumuten, dass ich wegen so einer banalen Angelegenheit meinen Restbestand an Verstand verliere also helft mir bitte....!

Womit könnte das zusammen hängen...eventuell Programm-Presets oder Exporteinstellungen

Ich arbeite übrigens am MAC --> OS X falls das von Belang sein sollte.

Also dann...ich freu mich über jegliche Art von Hilfe außer auf Verweise auf die Suche!

cheers.

stefcore


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Oktober 2003)

Da ich leider nicht über Freehand verfüge würde es mich sehr freuen,
wenn Du uns mal eine Beispiel freehand 10 Datei zur Verfügung stellen
könntest, damit wir überprüfen können, ob es an Deinen Einstellungen
liegt.


----------



## Stefcore (13. Oktober 2003)

So hier eine Beispieldatei einmal als DCS2 EPS und einmal die Freehand-Datei ohne Suffix aber wer will kann diese je ergänzen um sie am PC zu öffnen... .

Übrigens wenn ich das EPS in Photojob importiere, kommt zwar diese dolle Dialogbox ob die Graphik als Pixel, Pfad oder Formebene importiert werden soll...der Rahmen zum skallieren erscheint zwar aber er ist ohne Inhalt...!

Dies nur zur Ergänzung....

cheers.

stefcore


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Oktober 2003)

also bei mir funktioniert es ... ich sehe ein australopithecus...
hmm mal überlegen, woran es liegen könnte...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Oktober 2003)

Versuchs mal -ohne Gewähr- per Drag'n'Drop:

Markiere alle deine Elemente in Freehand und schiebe sie dann auf das minimierte Symbol von Photoshop in der Taskleiste , wenn PS dann hochklappt, positioniere das "Bild" im Bereich von PS ( * dort muss ein Bild (leer) mit ausreichender Größe existieren* ) und lasse erst dann die Masutaste los!

Oh, ich sehe gerade...:

Du musst die EPS "plazieren: 

· mit Enter bestätigen

oder

· über den Haken in der Optionleiste (oben) bestätigen!


----------



## Stefcore (13. Oktober 2003)

...und schon was eingefallen?



und...was bist Du überhaupt für ein KlugerInDieHoseMacher..



> australopithecus



 (...was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte, fällt hier wohl unter schlechten Umgangston)



cheers.

stefcore


----------



## Stefcore (13. Oktober 2003)

Danke @Thomas Lindner,

aber auch diese Versuche scheiterten kläglich...

cheers.

stefcore


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Oktober 2003)

Versuch doch mal bitte die Adobe Photoshoppresets zu reseten

(Ich kenne leider die Tastenkombination für den Mac nicht und 
leider auch nicht, wo Photoshop die Presetdateien auf einem Mac ablegt)

in diesem Sinne auf ein gutes Gelingen...

N.S.: Bitte vor dem reset alle noch benötigten Muster, Stile, Formen,
brushes usw. sichern!

P.S.: @ stefcore - ließ Dir meine Signatur durch und Du weißt mit
wem Du es zu tun hast


----------



## Stefcore (13. Oktober 2003)

...also anscheinend weißt Du was ich nicht weiß und das wäre in diesem Fall die Kenntniss über einen Butten in Photoshop, mit dem man bewerkstelligen kann, dass etwaige Programmeinstellung in einen jungfräulichen Zustand zurück versetzt werden.

Das einzige was ich gefunden habe, waren Buttons mit deren Betätigung man lediglich einzelne Bereiche zurücksetzten konnte, sprich Muster, Stile oder aber die Warnmeldungen in den Voreinstellungen...

Vielleicht habe ich aber den großen roten Knopf mit dem Schildchen, welches mit der Aufschrift *"Bitte nicht drücken!"* versehen ist, einfach  übersehen...

cheers.

stefan


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Oktober 2003)

Naja, bei *Windoof* gibt es Kombi : STRG + SHIFT + ALT, um alles auf Standard zurückzusetzen und vermutlich sollte es soetwas ( undokumentirtes ) auch beim Mac geben!



> Auf dem MAC findet man die Voreinstellungen im Ordner "Preferences" (OS 9.x) oder im Ordner "Library" (OS X). Den dort vorhandenen Ordner mit den Einstellungen in den Papierkorb ziehen und Photoshop erneut starten.




Denk an Mythos seinen Hinweis vorher eigene Sachen zu sichern...!


----------



## Stefcore (13. Oktober 2003)

Ha, da habe ich ja einen super Plan...
ihr werdet begeistert sein...

Ich glaub ich mach das so...

ich ziehe nämlich den Ordner "Preferences" nämlich nicht in den Papierkorb sondern einfach auf den Desktop hahahaha....

Dann habe ich ihn nämlich noch und tu' ihn einfach wieder zurück wenn's nich' klappt!

Genial oder?

Danke Euch, 'melde mich wenn's nicht geklappt hat und sonst auch! 

cheers.

stefcore


----------



## Stefcore (13. Oktober 2003)

Also die Sache mit dem "Presets" Ordner hat leider auch nicht funktioniert... .

Überigens kann ich Illustrator EPS und AI in Photoshop einfügen!
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von Euch mal ein tolles Freehand-Dokument hinterlegen, vielleicht einen Kreis oder ein schönes Quadrat...der Kreativität sind dabei keine Grenzen gesetzt.

@Mythos007

Was ist mit den Dateien, soweit ich das richtig erkannt habe, wurde nichts daran geändert (außer das Icon vielleicht)...aber abgesehen davon lassen sie sich auch nicht öffnen.

Wer zur Hölle ist Cutti?

cheers.

stefcore


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Oktober 2003)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil *smile*:



> Thomas Lindner
> Cutti | tutorials.de Team



Dateien waren füpr mich, da ich kein "Rar" auf dem System habe...

(Im Anhang ein EPS vom Windows System Endung txt in EPS wandeln!)


----------



## Stefcore (13. Oktober 2003)

Wer ließt schon gern' das Kleingedruckte?

MMhhhh interessant... man könnte es auch *das klein Gedruckte* schreiben 

Ich bin jetzt übrigens kurz davor Freehand neu aufzuspielen und fange an mich zu fragen, warum ich nicht weiß wie man "das Kleingedruckte" richtig schreibt oder ob nicht sogar beide Varianten richtig sind...

cheers.

stefcore


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Oktober 2003)

@Stefcore - installier Du mal in aller Ruhe Dein Freehand
neu und dann schauen wir weiter...

Ich glaub es ist heute echt zu viel für Dich - und das alles
zu so fortgeschrittener Stunde   - ich hoffe Du findest eine
Lösung – ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende ...

in diesem Sinne Carpe Noctem! - Mythos007


----------



## Stefcore (14. Oktober 2003)

'nabend zusammen, 

ich hab' jetzt hin-und-her installiert wie ein Blöder doch keiner meiner Versuche erwies Erfolg sich als Lösung meines Problems.

Kurrios ist auch, dass der Import eines am Mac erstellten EPS, in der PC-Version Photoshop7 einwandfrei  funktioniert, auf der selben Plattform hingegen kläglich mißlingt.

Vielleicht ist es ja "einfach" der EPS-Parser von PS7 (OS X Version) der in den Fritten ist...oder ist es doch Freehand10?

Ach ja ich glaube ich sollte wieder auf Paint umsteigen...!

cheers.

stefcore


----------

